# Wild Goose breast



## jfulwider (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a buddy call and ask if I would smoke some Goose Breast. I said sure. I have never smoked any kind of bird, so I took it as a challenge. So he brought them to me already brined for 24 hrs. I rinsed them off and got them ready. I added a little salt and pepper. I smoked them for  about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs. During the smoke at hour 1 I brushed on some olive oil and then again at hour two. That helped to keep it from drying out. I have never tried goose before. I have to say that I am. BIG FAN now.[ATTACHMENT=1104][ATTACHMENT=1105]image.jpg (1,645k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## mbogo (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds great!! I'd like to do some as well, any idea what they were brined with and/or how long?  Were they Canadas or snows?


----------



## jfulwider (Jan 7, 2014)

Not my recipe. I can tell you that salt, pickling spices, garlic, sugar and brown sugar were used. If it were mine I would post it. But out of respect I won't. I found several similar ones googling it. I will tell you that you should be at temps around 225 for 2 1/2 to 3 hours or until internal temps are between 155 and 165 degrees. Hope that helps.


----------



## mbogo (Jan 7, 2014)

That makes sense, a good start for me. Thanks!


----------



## jfulwider (Jan 7, 2014)

No problem. Enjoy those they are to die for.


----------



## ctonello (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow you are the first person ive heard that smoked goose and it turned out well! I love to hunt geese but have been told that it is no good on the smoker so it discouraged me. Thanks for sharing next season ill be sure to smoke one!


----------



## jfulwider (Jan 8, 2014)

I sliced it thin and ate it. It really has a roast beef kinda feel.  In saying that I would slice it and put it on a roll or bun with the same condiments you would a beef Sammich. Like hoarsradish, or mayo. Or some BBQ sauce. I just sliced it and ate it.


----------



## woodsplitter (Jan 27, 2014)

A buddy brought me some goose breast around Christmas , he wanted me to smoke for a party. They turned out excellent!


----------



## jockaneezer (Jan 27, 2014)

We had Pinkfoot Goose jerky last week, my son shot a couple and his pal smoked them, nice texture and very tasty.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow that looks and sounds amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## grabber (Jan 28, 2014)

I used to do them stuffed with apples and onion whole, than smoke at 225, wrapped in bacon for added fat and moisture.  My friend's son would have 1/2 done on ride home.


----------

